# need help new baby



## elloyd (Feb 19, 2012)

so my not so nice goat had her kid today and she does not want to have any thing to do with the baby ever time the baby trys to eat she kicks the baby so we went ahead and pulled the baby i had no colostrum and it was to late to get any replacer from feed store so i gave a bottel of whole milk is it ok to get a colostrum replacer in the am and give the  baby that or should i just stick with the whole milk? and how much and how offten should i be feeding she is not even 24 hours old yet?


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 19, 2012)

If it was me, I'd get someone to help me and tie her up and see if that kid could nurse...if not...would milk that all important colostrum and feed that to the baby.  Good luck!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 19, 2012)

i would milk the doe, and get it from her. 


If the mom is licking the baby, she will take the baby. 

some of the young does, I am assuming she is a first timer, are just a little shy about their girly parts being touched. 

I pin mine into a corner, and put the baby on, after a couple times the doe normally, decides she likes it. and it is okay for babies to be back there. We keep them in a 4x6 pen, with with water and hay until we are sure they are bonded well. 

ofcourse, if the doe hates the baby, then there is no point, but licking and loving on the baby, just means she is nervous, or still uncomfortable after give birth. 


Good luck.

To answer your question, the kid needs the colostrum right away, get it from the doe. I would try to put the kid back on her, she will take it. Unless you were planning on bottle feeding anyway. IF you don't think the kid is getting enough to drink by nursing or you tried and couldn't get the doe to stand still, then go to a bottle, but keep kid with her, as long as she isn't being mean to her, and the doe might change her mind.


----------



## elloyd (Feb 19, 2012)

she is not a firsttimer and she wants nouthing to do with this baby she head butts her and kicks at her i was planing on bottel feeding but she had her a week before we thought she was due so i dont have any colostrum for the baby we have never been able to even get close to this goat so milking her is a no go


----------



## currycomb (Feb 19, 2012)

rope the doe to catch her, then get that colostrum!!!!you are running out of time. it has the immunity the baby needs to keep living, go poopy, etc. how do you trim her feet, or give shots??? surely you can run all the goats into a small area, or feed them in a small area then rope the doe. trust me, i had one that had to be run up with the cows she was with and then was put in a horse trailer, and was still hitting the top of the trailer trying to jump out. but you know what? we could hand milk her, trim her feet and anything else we needed to do to her, once we got that rope on her.


----------



## elloyd (Feb 19, 2012)

i got some colostrum from a friend that has goats my husband is going to go out and rope her and we are gonna drag her on to the milk stand and put some hobbels on her and then i am going to try and milk her. we took the baby lastnight and she seems to be doing fine momma does not really care that she is gone. to answer the question about shots and hoofs i have not had to trim her yet we did have to do shots and that was hell to catch her it took two guys to hold her and keep her still while i gave the shot . i am new to all this and you guys have been verry helpfull thank u all so much.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 19, 2012)

There's gotta be a way to catch her and get the colostrum you need - otherwise google local people that raise dairy goats and put in an emergency call - one of them is BOUND to have some colostrum frozen.  Worst case if it's a drive, take the kid with you.  Dairy goat people tend to have a "little bit of everything" put aside in a pinch (and a price on it half of the time, but usually a reasonable one)...start sending emergency emails or making calls if you can't catch that doe and see what you can come up with.


----------



## elloyd (Feb 19, 2012)

i did give her two bottels of whole milk is it still ok if i give her colostrum and milk from this goat if i can get it out of her she had two oz of colostrum this morning from a friend that was all she had she was borne at 545 lastnight


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 19, 2012)

elloyd said:
			
		

> she is not a firsttimer and she wants nouthing to do with this baby she head butts her and kicks at her i was planing on bottel feeding but she had her a week before we thought she was due so i dont have any colostrum for the baby we have never been able to even get close to this goat so milking her is a no go


many of my goats aren't tame, I corner them, catch them, halter them, and tie them to a post, It often takes two of us, but I have done it by myself.   It is a pain when they are not tame. 

for some reason I thought it said she was licking the kid and just wouldn't let it nurse. So that was my bad. 

yes, you can still give her milk from the goat, if you can get any, 

The two ounces of colostrum is better than nothing. 

you can feed her 3 or 4 bottles a day, every 6 to 8 hours, and a good rule of thumb is 1 oz per lb of body weight of the baby goat. Although it is okay to let the kid eat as much as they want each feeding, as long as they aren't getting an upset stomach afterwards.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

OK, once you catch her and hobble her, have someone hold her head so that her nose is straight up in the air in line with her neck and shoulders.  That will  pretty much disable her ability to do ANYTHING.  Then you can milk her all you want.    You can hold her that way for up to 30 minutes.  It won't hurt her and you will be able to get done what you need to do.   When you are done milking as much as you can get, keep her hobbled and put that baby on her udder while still keeping her head up.  That will strip the remaining milk from her udder.  

Then put her in a pen for a couple days and you should be able to catch her more easily so you can milk her enough to get some good colostrum.  AND get a good shepards crook.  You need it if you have wild goats.  They are invaluable.


----------



## elloyd (Feb 19, 2012)

i got her on the milk stand and hobbeled her it took a bit to catch her but once she was on the stand she let me milk her i do need my husband to put some sides on it i think cuz she keep mooveing her self off the side but for my first time ever milking a goat i got a quart jar full i am only able to milk her twice a day is that enough we dont live at the place are goats are at and we have the baby home with us for now she still would not let the baby nurse


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 20, 2012)

quart jar full, Fantastic.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome!   Good job.   Not so bad for the first time milking.  Hobbling is the way to go.  And the more you milk her the easier it will get.   Good luck with your baby.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 20, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> quart jar full, Fantastic.


Great, make sure the kid gets warm milk.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Feb 23, 2012)

Once she learns that grain is associated with the milk stand you might be surprised how quickly she will want to get on the stand.


----------



## billyandtimmyplace (Feb 28, 2012)

how are they doing?


----------



## elloyd (Feb 28, 2012)

they are doing ok she still does not like to go on the milk stand but she lets me milk her i went to a friends and they showed me how to milk and i did good with there goat she is still only giveing me a half quart in the am and about 8 oz in the evening


----------



## hcppam (Feb 29, 2012)

Good


----------

